# 4310 warning light message



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

After using my 4310 for several hours, I get a flashing warning light, 3 shorts and a long. The manual does not seem to cover this message. Does anyone know what this message is?

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kdoregon said:


> After using my 4310 for several hours, I get a flashing warning light, 3 shorts and a long. The manual does not seem to cover this message. Does anyone know what this message is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Karl


Call the dealer and ask one of the mechanics. You're having some bad luck today Karl! Hope things get better.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

First of all Welcome.

Second I thought that sounded familiar.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f292/deere-4310-indicator-codes-10847/

I had the same problem. All I had to do is recalibrate the Potentiometer. If you are handy with a voltmeter, it is a 15 minute job. It is located on the throttle linkage under the cowl. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

*4310 warniing lights*

I've got a voltmeter - question, do I need to get the "breadbox" that was mentioned in the other post from John Deere?

Thanks for your help,
Karl


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

What I did was insert a fine wire (think needle) at the connector along side of the wire and got a connection. I then used the volt meter to connect to the wire. Used them to adjust the potentiometer. There is two small bolts that you loosen to adjust it. 

The range should be .7vto .9v at idle. 3.4v to 4.5v at wide open throttle. There is 3 wires on the potentiometer. Check the voltages between the black ground and white wire. The orange is the 5v reference.


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

If its .7-1.2 at idle it will calibrate.. A quick way to calibrate it, 
1. the key on/engine not running, throttle/pedal at idle/neutral
2. unplug the POT you want to recalibrate. (at least 15 sec)
3. plug the POT back in.
4. Move the lever/pedal to its max range of travel and hold for 15-20 sec. 

The controller is looking for a few things.. it to be within its starting range.. the voltage to increase at least 2 volts when its moved through its range of travel. If it does not start within in starting range/does not see 2 volts in change it will default back to its previous values.
Good Luck,
Bryan


----------



## ward (Oct 3, 2010)

kdoregon said:


> After using my 4310 for several hours, I get a flashing warning light, 3 shorts and a long. The manual does not seem to cover this message. Does anyone know what this message is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Karl


try this, turn the key to run but do not start the tractor, in 5 seconds move the throttle from low idle to full on for 5 seconds then turn the key off, this is the routine to recalibrate the throttle with the drive controller


----------

